# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Luis Ginocchio Balcázar... Conociendo el nuevo Ministro de Agricultura del Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Luis Ginocchio Balcázar es el nuevo ministro de Agricultura. Tiene 57 años y es licenciado en Administración de Empresas por la Universidad de Piura y Máster en Dirección de Empresas por el Instituto Panamericano de Alta Dirección de Empresas (IPADE, México). 
Es un especialista en temas de competitividad, innovación, comercialización internacional y negocios rurales. 
Ha sido Jefe del Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad y Jefe del Fondo de Tecnología  Agraria del Proyecto INCAGRO, que cofinancia propuestas de innovación tecnológica e investigación agraria. También ha sido Responsable de Competitividad Rural del Programa de Desarrollo Rural Sostenible-GIZ, una iniciativa de la Cooperación Alemana al Desarrollo para la Promoción de Actividades productivas sostenibles y conservación del medio ambiente. 
Rescatamos una exposición que realizó hace unas semanas, el ahora flamante ministro Ginocchio,  durante la Feria Gastronómica Mistura 2011, donde habló sobre la relación entre la pequeña agricultura y la gastronomía. Es decir, la simbiosis fundamental entre los productores agrícolas y los cocineros peruanos para lograr el desarrollo del campo y del boom gastronómico. 
Este video servirá para empezar a conocer la opinión del nuevo ministro Ginocchio sobre las medidas y las políticas que necesita urgentemente el sector agrario.  *Fuente: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ma0P...ature=youtu.be*Temas similares: Artículo: Ministro de Agricultura de Colombia concluye productiva visita a Perú Artículo: Ministro de Agricultura a favor de aplicar moratorias al ingreso de transgénicos a Perú Artículo: Villasante asumirá el ministerio de Agricultura y Luis Nava el de la Producción Ing. Adolfo De Córdova Vélez es el nuevo Ministro de Agricultura Ministro de Agricultura presenta a nuevo jefe del SENASA, Américo Flórez

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Que hacer para que todo es planteamiento ese diagnostico y planteamientos de mejora sea un hecho concreto..una realidad???

----------

